# Ss Goon 22mm authentic



## Paul33 (19/9/18)

Does anyone know where I can get an authentic 22mm stainless goon please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/18)

Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/18)

Anyone?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dobie (20/9/18)

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/528-customs-goon-22-24-rda?variant=37392513294

Seems like only the brass version though.

Edit: Sorry, reread your actual post and saw you specifically mentioned the Stainless version. My bad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/9/18)

Dobie said:


> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/528-customs-goon-22-24-rda?variant=37392513294
> 
> Seems like only the brass version though.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, reread your actual post and saw you specifically mentioned the Stainless version. My bad.


I was eyeballing this last night

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/9/18)

Got me the brass 22mm from @Throat Punch

Reactions: Like 3


----------

